# General > Sport >  Caithness Motox Round 4

## Caithness Motox

Caithness Motox are holding round 4 of their 5 event championship on Sunday 26th July 2009 at Ravenshill, Forss. Signing on at 9am. 
Race day fees are as follows:
Adult £25
Junior £15
Auto/Quad £10

Please note all riders must have either full SACU lience or one event licence (forms available from secretary on race day) 

                 Age groups / bike catogories are as follows, as per Scottish Auto Cycle Union (SACU) rules - 

Schoolpersons: Age 6 -16 

Classes: 
< 100 Quad
> 100 Quad
Automatic 
65cc 
85cc (Small Wheel) 
85cc (Large Wheel) 
125cc Schoolboy 

Adults: Age 16 years and over 
Classes:
Open (Any Capacity) 
Adult Quad

*Every rider must bring a marshall*

Spectators welcome

There are toilets on site and "The Snack Van" will be there throughout the day should anybody require food or refreshments. 

For more information visit our website www.caithnessmotox.co.uk or contact our club secretary Michelle Murray on 01847 821775

----------

